# Storing pipes and tobacco in a cigar box?



## VolsMcFalls (Feb 18, 2010)

A friend of mine recently gave me a beautiful wooden cigar box. It is not a humidor (know not to store tobacco in one of those), but is instead an actual cigar box that he had lying around. I believe the box is made of a type of cedar, inside and out. The aroma of whatever cigar was in there is long gone, and not the box simply smells like cedar (like a normal humidor smells).

My question is this - Can I store my pipe and tobacco in the box without fears of flavor bleeding? The tobaccos are in pouches anyway, so I think they are pretty safe. But, will my pipes pick up any of the cedar flavoring from the box? I would hate to contaminate the cake in the pipe or something just because of a stupid mistake.

Thanks!


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

VolsMcFalls said:


> A friend of mine recently gave me a beautiful wooden cigar box. It is not a humidor (know not to store tobacco in one of those), but is instead an actual cigar box that he had lying around. I believe the box is made of a type of cedar, inside and out. The aroma of whatever cigar was in there is long gone, and not the box simply smells like cedar (like a normal humidor smells).
> 
> My question is this - Can I store my pipe and tobacco in the box without fears of flavor bleeding? The tobaccos are in pouches anyway, so I think they are pretty safe. But, will my pipes pick up any of the cedar flavoring from the box? I would hate to contaminate the cake in the pipe or something just because of a stupid mistake.
> 
> Thanks!


I store my baccy in a small cigar box that was a humidor of sorts. Your baccy will be fine. However, I don't think I'd store my pipes in there, mainly because the smell of burnt baccy will get probably permeate the wood. Also, nothing should stand in the way of a drying pipe, so having it in an enclosed space is less than ideal for sure. Keep your pipes on a pipe rack, or outside where they can breathe.


----------



## kvv098 (Mar 16, 2010)

I am sure it will be too much humidity for a pipe in a humidor with a humidification. If no humidification it will be not enough air for a pipe to dry properly. So IMHO yes for tobacco, no-no for pipes


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

If you're concerned with your tobacco tasting like cedar I'd advise against it. I don't have any personal experience though.

Tobacco is best stored in mason jars, it'll last longer than we'll be alive.


----------

